
Upgrade your Amiga PC to HDMI with this FPGA-based video time machine - doener
https://forums.xilinx.com/t5/Xcell-Daily-Blog/Upgrade-your-Amiga-PC-to-HDMI-with-this-FPGA-based-video-time/ba-p/736889
======
rbanffy
While not on home machines, high-resolution displays were fairly common on
UNIX machines with the same processor as the Amiga. The 68000 was a fairly
impressive chip.

Still, this is pretty amazing - the Amiga was very tied to NTSC timings, one
of the reasons higher resolution only appeared in later models.

